# Trans leak



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I have an 87 Quantum 5 speed. *The trans leaks and the mechanic says the trans would have to be rebuilt to fix the leak.* Is it really necessary to do a rebuild just to fix a leak? Other than the leak, the trans functions perfectly.


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

mine was leaking front the servo gasket,,and i just went to autozone and got some trnsmission stop leak,,worked great


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I went to the auto parts store and they had only stop leak for automatics.


----------

